# CFLs



## bcbud_chick (Mar 18, 2008)

I am currently using 4 ft fluorescents for veg, and I plan to switch over to cfls but I wasn't sure what bulbs to choose (i.e Daylight, Full Spectrum, Soft White etc.). Also is it more important to get high lumens or high watts, the reason I ask is because I have seen 27 watt cfls with higher lumens than 40 watt cfls. I don't want those large cfls, only the spiral type that are easy to find. What do you think?


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 18, 2008)

yes you want they spiral bulbs and its the lumans you are looking for so the more lumans the better.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1972

  I don't know of any 40watt CFL that has less lumens than 27watt.  That doesn't sound right.  
   But the 40 watt CFLs I have can get very hot, and aren't designed to be operated upside down.  With one of them, the ballast started burning up (not flaming, but it is a bit charred).  
   For safety I say get the highest wattage/lumen you can find but also check the package to see if it can be operated in any position, it seems that above 23 or 27 watts is as high as the common CFLs can go in this regard.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

I recommend just getting a bunch of the 23 or 27 watt cfls and using them. They dont get really hot and you can just get a bunch for what you're going to grow with them. They are reasonably cheap and last for a long time. They also are extremely cheap on electricity. The four foot floros and decent also. I would keep them in there if at all possible. The more light, the better. Good luck and keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 18, 2008)

I would recommend a combo of both 6500k and 2700k color spectrum CFLs also. Do not stick to just one or the other. Also, lumens are where it's at. Make sure you know your growing area measurements and do the math. This is crucial!


----------



## headband (Mar 19, 2008)

keep the tubes is there!!!


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 19, 2008)

The 13W i have put out 850 lumens each, and seem to work good.
Im using a T8, and floresents, working really good actualy.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 19, 2008)

im using 2-40w cfls' . the pack they come in say's 1= 2600 lumens. they are hanging upside down, and no problems so far. i'll keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 19, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> im using 2-40w cfls' . the pack they come in say's 1= 2600 lumens. they are hanging upside down, and no problems so far. i'll keep a close eye on them.


 
   I used them for an entire grow without issue.  Started up another and one of the bulbs' ballast started frying.  They sure do grow a dense plant.  But eventually, I came home and smelled something burning.  I think the risk is too high.  What if it caught fire when I wasn't home?  Instant bust.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 19, 2008)

Fire hazards are always present regardless of what bulbs you use. It was either your wiring, or just a bad bulb. Any light left unattended is potentially a fire hazard. 

This is why I do not do any write ups on wiring or electricity because someone who isn't paying attention could possibly do it wrong. It happens, as do those risks of fire.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 19, 2008)

True, but the 40 watt CFLs are clearly marked as not intended to be operated upside down.  I ignored that, and eventually, one of them started to fry.


----------



## headband (Mar 19, 2008)

get the 23 watt ones (1600L) 69.5%. 40watt (2400L)60%. They save more energy than the 40 watts, and crank out more lumens.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

i would stick with the fluoros half cool white, half warm white 

like this cool-warm-cool-warm cheeper setup and works unbeleivably good

no worries about fried bulbs or plants =]

also keeps the heat down by a good bit

and only use hps bulbs for flowering ONLY


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.1000bulbs.com/40-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/
for veg you want a blue spectrum of light and for flowering you need the red spectrum
flouro-
Cool white = blue spectrum
warm white = red spectrum
HID-
the hps =also red spectrum (but more intense) - Flowering.
The MH =Also blue spectrum ( but more intense) this can be used for veg but is more expensive


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 20, 2008)

I LOVE YOU BC BUD CHICK to answer your question CFL is nice way 2 start out for beginners very light weight http://home.search.ebay.com/CFL-lig..._trksidZm37QQcatrefZC12QQfromZR40QQsacatZ2032 big pick and wide selection i would go with the FLUOREX COMPACT and buy to Y adapters from Wal Mart perfect i think you get 7k lumens also back to your question 2600k 4000k but id say get 3000k warmth GL on your grow


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2008)

The best flo grows I've done was when I used a mixed spectrum. I recommend at least 3 CFL's packed in. Just match the lumens per square foot as required. (I try for at least 5,000 lumens/sq.ft. with flos to get anything worth the time). The large flos (over 100w actual watts) got hotter than a 100w HID. I mainly used 50w-55w CFL's
For veg. I use/used (2) 6500kelvin-cool white or daylight and (1) 2800kelvin-soft white
For Flower I used (2) 2800kelvin and (1) 6500kelvin
I found keeping the blue spectrum in flower to give me the best results.
Using the 1 yellow/red spectrum in with veg promoted tighter nodes and better overall health opposed to without the "soft" white bulb being in.
Happy farmin. :farm:
:48:


----------

